# After EOI - Need Guidance



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

Dear All,

I've submitted my EOI yesterday and am awaiting for the 4th Feb invitations. I would like to know few details about what to be done once we get the invite.

1) Once the invite happens, whats the next thing that we need to do. Is this when we need to pay the Visa fee?

2) When will the CO gets assigned? I mean, after usually how many days after we pay the visa fee?

3) When is the best time to go for PCC & Medicals? Only after the CO gets assigned or can we do before also? 

4) Please let me know what are all the LIST OF DOCS that need to be submitted to CO after invite?

Thanks in advance,
Ramesh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ramesh -

Comments below:

1) You'll get an email re: the Invitation, and will be given 60 days to complete the visa application. Once you've completed the forms (all online) and paid your visa application fee you'll then be able to upload your supporting documents.

2) We've seen 189 and 190 visa applications going through in 2 months or less, so you will likely get a CO a few weeks after applying.

3) We recommend to our clients that they apply for police certs and health check as soon as they have an invitation.

4) See DIAC for this info - it can change from time to time. Here's a link to their subclass 189 visa checklist:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks a lot for the quick help. That answers my doubts.


----------



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Would like to get some guidance from you regarding few other doubts.

1) When uploading Bank statements, is it okay to upload the online netbanking downloaded statements or to physically get the statements printed out at the bank and scan and upload them?

2) In regards with the Salary slips, is it okay, if we can directly scan the black and white salary slip and upload (since my salary slips arent coloured) or should we do notary for them and upload?

3) Also is it okay if we submit the salary slips, one for each quarter of the year?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ramesh -

Some comments below for you:

1) Re: bank statements, printed ones from the bank are slightly better than ones printed off the Internet. With either, make a copy of the statement (so you then have the original and a copy), get the copy certified, then scan and upload.

2) Better to copy & get copy certified by JP, Notary, etc. then upload

3) Quarterly are OK if they state the income for the entire quarter. If not, better to include enough to prove the income for the period you're claiming the employment for. If the slips are small, you can include multiple slips per single sheet of paper -just copy them 4 to a page or however they fit, etc, then copy again and certify the copy, upload, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark


----------



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mark. As always, you're there to guide us.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy to help - good luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Happy to help - good luck with your application!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark

Just now got an invitation. Thanks for your wishes and guidance.

Best Regards
Ramesh


----------



## ramesh_s (Jan 24, 2013)

Dear Mark,

Am in the process of applying for visa by clicking on the button "Apply visa" on the EOI Home page.

Got a couple of doubts, for which I would like to have your guidance and suggestions.

1) Both in ACS and in EOI, When I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC Pvt Ltd, I've worked for 3.9 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions. 

But, in both ACS and EOI, when I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the FROM DATE and TO DATE correctly but only mentioned the last designation that i holded in that company. Is this going to be any problem? Since it was the last highest designation I holded, so I just mentioned that designation with FROM and TO dates of when I joined and when I left that company.

2) Now, in this instance, if at all the above is an issue, can I rectify that, by adding the multiple designations (in that same company) with different entries when filling my forms for VISA Application now? 

If at all I do this, won't this create any issue for the CO, since he/she may see that, its mentioned as one in ACS/EOI but differently (detailed) in Visa application?

3) My wife even though has worked as a teacher in a couple of schools for around 8 years, she doesn't have any payslips/bank statements to proove that. However, she does have the Experience Letters from all the schools that she has worked in. Do you think that they are sufficient to prove her work experience?

If not, then I may better not mention that she has worked, since I won't be able to produce her bankstatements or pay slips. Does this create any issue for the CO?

4) I've receive an TRN number. Can I use this to go for Medicals and PCC?

Awaiting for your replies. 

Thanks a ton,
Ramesh


----------



## anshul|Vijan (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello Mark / Ramesh,

I am new to the forum so please pardon if something is incorrect but I had to start somewhere and this thread seemed to be the most appropriate place to start from.

I am applying for the Skilled Independent subclass 189 visa.

I had sent out my education and working career details (in the form of career episodes) to the assessing authority i.e. Engineers Australia in this case and I have received a response from them in a fair time of 3 months (less than 12 weeks) with a positive assessment of my qualifications (from what I could gather, it was only pertaining to my education as they specifically mentioned both my degrees, Bachelors and Masters). I had selected a '600 AUD' assessment option for my CDR and I am afraid that my work experience may NOT have been assessed. 

Below is an exchange of correspondence with my assessor at EA....

***********************************
Hello Nsangou,

I hope you are doing well today and thank you for the positive assessment of my qualifications and competencies. 

I have received the formal letter sent out by Engineers Australia and signed by you respectively, However I do have questions about the assessment that would help me understand the assessment better.

I am attaching a scanned copy of the document for your ease of access and quick reference. Nsangou, could you please tell me that if the assessment entails the positive review of the education as well as the work experience or only my education (qualifications). In case, the assessment is referring to only my education, do I need to have my work experience assessed separately and if yes, could you please tell me how much additional time would it take for that to happen as the Career Episodes were submitted alongwith the rest of the documents of the CDR package.

It is my hope that the most has been done and I am in a position to go ahead with my application process... however you affirmation is requested as imminent.

MY best regards to you and I hope to hear from you soon...
________________
Dear Anshul Vijan

Thank for your question, you applied for standard migration skills assessment which is reflected in the outcome letter sent to you, if you wish to have your relevant skilled employment assessment (form attached) and please read the instructions very carefully to avoid delay or to ensure all your employment documents meet our requirements

Kind regards
*************************************************************

My main concern and question is that now I have completed and submitted EOI and have 60 points as calculated by the EOI system itself. 'DO I NEED TO SUSPEND MY EOI AND HAVE MY WORK EXPERIENCE ASSESSED BEFORE GOING AHEAD or MY WORK EXPERIENCE CAN BE EVALUATED AHEAD IN THE PROCESS ?'

Looking to hear from you soon, Thanks and warm regards.


----------



## Sandeepk.khatri (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi
I am sandeep and i need your guidance regarding my EOI status. Because I gave my documents to my agent for processing but now when i ask him for the status of my EOI and so own. He refuse me to do so because He said if i provide you eoi number then you can file your documents by own. Please help me out what should i do in this context and how can i get the detail even i am ready to give the require documents of verification. Please help me out or is there any way out to know the status of EOI.

I am looking forward of your reply.

Thanks


----------



## anshul|Vijan (Sep 12, 2013)

Sandeepk.khatri said:


> Hi
> I am sandeep and i need your guidance regarding my EOI status. Because I gave my documents to my agent for processing but now when i ask him for the status of my EOI and so own. He refuse me to do so because He said if i provide you eoi number then you can file your documents by own. Please help me out what should i do in this context and how can i get the detail even i am ready to give the require documents of verification. Please help me out or is there any way out to know the status of EOI.
> 
> I am looking forward of your reply.
> ...


Sandeep, Please contact your agent and request him to provide you the details only for follow up. Please tell him that even if you get a Skillselect Login ID and password, You would not upload the docs by yourself and would go with his professional opinion. If you have shown in the application that you are being assisted by an agent in this application, then you can request an additional ID. However mostly, You will have to resolve this between you and your agent and an outside influence would be of little help.


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Mark,

My name is Sunil and i'm from India. I'm looking for job and wish to live in Australia and as the same, I've applied for PR through Vetassess. Basically i'm into supply chain/procurement profile and have 5.8 yrs of relevant experience and overall of 6.9 yrs. 

It would be great if someone can help me in letting me know which are sites to apply for jobs in Australia for Indians and also detailed procedure on next steps and time taken to complete all the process. 


Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sunilraj -

Thanks for the note - Vetassess can give you a skills assessment, but cannot give you PR - that would be the result of a PR visa granted by the immigration dept (DIBP).

It not possible for me to do individual assessments here on the forum as there are simply too many details that are required in order to determine eligibility for a visa, especially a skilled visa.

Applications for Australian visas often have to deal with three different sets of rules and regulations: skills assessment authority regulations, state and territory sponsorship regulations, and visa regulations from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. As a result, determining which visa(s) an applicant for is a complex question and not able to be answered in a quick back & forth emails or forum posts.

We offer a professional consultation designed to provide the time necessary to work through your situation, answer your questions, and gather enough information about your situation to determine exactly which visa(s) you may qualify for and the steps you would need to do to apply.

If you'd like to book a consultation, we offer this service by phone, Skype and at our office in Parramatta. For more information or to book, visit our website listed in my signature below.

Thanks again for the enquiry -

Best,

Mark Northam



sunilraj said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> My name is Sunil and i'm from India. I'm looking for job and wish to live in Australia and as the same, I've applied for PR through Vetassess. Basically i'm into supply chain/procurement profile and have 5.8 yrs of relevant experience and overall of 6.9 yrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for detailed procedure . This would help me to understand.Can you let me know if there is any portals to apply for job in Australia so that I could do best.

Thanks,
Sunil



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sunilraj -
> 
> Thanks for the note - Vetassess can give you a skills assessment, but cannot give you PR - that would be the result of a PR visa granted by the immigration dept (DIBP).
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sunilraj -

Tightening job market here - I'd check out SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and AustJobs

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



sunilraj said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for detailed procedure . This would help me to understand.Can you let me know if there is any portals to apply for job in Australia so that I could do best.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Mark,

Need a bit of clarifications for my Australia PR process. 

Currently I have completed my skill assessment from Vetasses and have a positive assessment. I have 5.1 yrs of relevant experience and since it's a points based system, I got a points for my age, education. Since this will be sponsored one, a 5 points will be added more. I have my PTE score and got 65 in two bands and 61 in two bands. 

Now, with all these can I submit the EOI ?? Also, please send the latest state occupation list because currently my consultant is informing that I need to wait till July-2015 for state sponsorship. My occupation code for Vetassess is 224999. 
Please check and let me know the complete details. 


Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

sunilraj said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Need a bit of clarifications for my Australia PR process.
> 
> ...


If you Google the state's skilled migration occupation list, you'll find the current listing.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sunil -

Based on what you said, your PTE score qualifies as Competent English (equivalent of IELTS 6+ on every band), so no extra points for this but it does meet the minimum for skilled visas unless you're looking at state sponsorship and the state (or a licencing authority) has higher requirements for your occupation.

Sounds like you already have a consultant, so probably best to work with him to clarify your position, ensure your points claims are valid and you have sufficient documentation to prove your claims, etc. Too many details to go into here on the forum. Happy to assist you in a consultation if you'd like - see website below for more.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



sunilraj said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Need a bit of clarifications for my Australia PR process.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your response. But as per my consultant, currently there are no states offering for my occupation code and it will be open only on July-2015. Is that true? Any alternate options to file now? 

Please advise. 


Sunil


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I have submitted my EOI and my migration agent has chosen ACT for state sponsorship. As i'm ready to move anywhere in Australia, can this be selected as Ány State' in options. If not, please let me know which state will/has earlier done for maximum applicants for this code. 

Secondly, regarding the occupation code : 224999. I'm a supply chain/procurement professional with 6 yrs of relevant experience. I can only see this code in CSOL list , but not in sponsored list. How frequently this occupation opens in states. 


Thanks again for your help. 


Sunil


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Occupation code 224999 isn't currently being sponsored by any state (https://www.anzscosearch.com/). I'm surprised a migration agent would submit an EOI due to this. Also, ACT announced last week that they are no longer accepting any applications for this migration year (ends June 30th).

No one can predict if or when any occupation may be added or removed from a state migration list, so all you can do is wait an see or look into other options if you can qualify under another occupation.


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Hi mark

I've a quick query hoping someone can help me out from my confusion

I've had 60 points without SS and my skilled occupation is 263111
I've received the NSW Nomination Invite on May 7th and I have submitted the application and paid the fees as well on May 10th

I've applied for both 189 and 190

After reading couple of forums, i understand and gathered some confidence that I would get getting the 189 Invite in this month end intake (22nd May) now i really don't want to miss the 189 nomination, Is there any a way to withdraw my application from NSW for 190? or should i call NSW Trade and tell them to cancel my application as i am eagerly looking for 189.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

Normally you would not be prevented from getting a 189 invitation until the 190 invitation is actually generated due to a successful NSW sponsorship application. You could certainly contact NSW Skilled and decline the invitation, however NSW has some rules re: more than 1 invitation as I recall - if you decline this one, you may want to check with them to see if you would be eligible to be invited again in the future if for any reason the 189 does not work out.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



singh1 said:


> Hi mark
> 
> I've a quick query hoping someone can help me out from my confusion
> 
> ...


----------



## umersajjad (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Mark,

I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.

1. Can somebody please share the list of documents that I need to upload.

2. What is Form 80? Does everyone has to fill this and upload it or email it to CO once it is assigned?

3. I will ask the CO to put the case on hold until the baby is born. Please suggest what form do I need to fill to add baby.

4. I am planning to have baby in US, can you guide me what documents CO asks for baby so I will make sure that I gets them from US? PCC will be required?

5. My ACS letter is valid till 14 July, 2016. Do I need to provide all the baby's document before this date as getting a new passport might take some time. I live in UAE, consider the below and suggest
Plan 1 : Baby is born in first week of May. If I goto US, will be back by Mid June minimum and will have the US docs for baby. I can submit the passport and Birth certificate.
Plan 2 : Baby is born in UAE, may be I can get the baby passport by June end.

Regards,
Umer


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

1. DIBP provides a document checklist on their website for each visa subclass, so you can refer to this.
2. Form 80 is often requested by your case officer, and seems to be more so for applicants from high risk countries. I always recommend you complete it and upload it so you can avoid further delays if they ask for it later.
3. Your CO will not put your case on hold simply to allow you to add a child later. However, if your wife hasn't yet completed the medical checks and doesn't want to have an x-ray while pregnant, your CO will then allow your wife to wait until after the baby is born to complete her medical check. Sometimes the CO will have your wife complete everything except the x-ray and sign a waiver to complete the x-ray after the baby is born while they grant the visa in the meantime, but this is less common. I'm not sure what forms are required to add the baby other than submitting a copy of their passport and a medical check.
4. See #3. A police check is not required for children
5. As long as your skills assessment is valid at the time of invitation, a delay to finalise the application won't affect that.


----------

